# Will Crossbow Specialty Herbicide Harm Bermuda



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

So I was spraying some brush area that I have behind my house and I was curious if any of the AI in Crossbow would harm Bermuda? I don't think it will but wanted to double check.

Link to Crossbow

Active Ingredient(s):
2,4-dichlorophenoxyacetic acid, butoxyethyl ester ..........................................................34.4%
triclopyr BEE: 3,5,6-trichloro-2-pyridinyloxyacetic acid, butoxyethyl ester ..........16.5%
Other Ingredients ................................................................................................................................ 49.1%
Total .............................................................................................................................................................100.0%


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Triclopyr and bermuda don't get along.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Spammage said:


> Triclopyr and bermuda don't get along.


I guess I'm going to find out how bad. I hit 2-3 broadleaf weeds in my yard just to see what it'd do. I aint skeeerd


----------

